# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Σύνορα Χαλανδρίου - Αγ. Παρασκευής: Αναζητώ 802.11b AP

## thalexan

(Αναδημοσίευση από Κατηγορία "Ανατολική Αττική")

Αναζητώ ένα 802.11b AP για να συνδεθώ ως client.

Με ένα πρώτο scan που ένανα από την ταράτσα (laptop με 802.11b wlan) δεν μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω κάποιο σταθμό. Υποθέτω ότι για παραπέρα δοκιμές θα χρειαστώ εξωτερική κεραία.

Υπάρχει κάποιος με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό που μπορεί να με βοηθήσει;

Σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο AP κοντά μου, υπάρχει κάποιος με BackBone που προτίθεται να συνδεθεί μαζί μου σε 802.11b; (Το στήσιμο BackBone είναι μακροπρόθεσμο σχέδιό μου)

(Επιφυλάσσομαι για link σε 802.11a, γιατί, έχοντας διαβάσει το FAQ, βλέπω ότι η νομοθετική διάταξη προς το παρόν προβλέπει συνδέσεις μόνο στα 2.4GHz)

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Telis

Με το laptop σκετο λιγο δυσκολο να πιασεις κατι - πιανουν μονο γυρω στα 50 μετρα συνηθως.
Λογικα επειδη εισαι σχετικα κοντα μου θα πρεπει να πιανεις το ΑΡ μου ( αν εχεις ενα στοιχειωδες υψος δηλ. δεν εισαι μονοκατοικια).

----------


## thalexan

> Με το laptop σκετο λιγο δυσκολο να πιασεις κατι - πιανουν μονο γυρω στα 50 μετρα συνηθως.
> Λογικα επειδη εισαι σχετικα κοντα μου θα πρεπει να πιανεις το ΑΡ μου ( αν εχεις ενα στοιχειωδες υψος δηλ. δεν εισαι μονοκατοικια).


Η ταράτσα έχει ύψος περίπου 10-12μ (ταράτσα διορόφου και κατιτίς....). Ευτυχώς είναι γωνιακό και ορισμένα κτίρια είναι της ίδιας εποχής (και ύψους) Προς τα βόρεια έχω μια στοιχειώδη θέα αλλά προς τα ΒΔ δύσκολα τα πράγματα... (έχω ανεβάσει τις αντίστοιχες φωτογραφίες στο προφίλ του κόμβου μου)

Μια δοκιμή με κεραία θα διαλευκάνει την υπόθεση...

Κατά την άποψή μου ενδείκνυνται συνδέσεις προς Ν-ΝΑ-Β-ΒΑ, με ψηλό ιστό πιθανότατα και ΝΔ.

----------

